# Iver Johnson Issued Tools 1896



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 11, 2016)

Greeting All,

According to their 1896 & 97 catalogs and perhaps later years, IJ issued tools in a kit with each bicycle. Does anyone know specifically what tools were provided?

Thanks....


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 11, 2016)

a adjustable wrench is one of the tools.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 12, 2016)

There was a bottom bracket tool and a screwdriver as well.
I believe Ivrjhnsn has one of the bottom bracket tools. 
This is a photo he posted awhile back.



 


IJ_1915_35 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to all responses. The list is as suspected except for the bb spanner. It likely is a later issue. There is nothing on my '96 that would interface with that. In fact the exposed bb races are knurled/notched and fixed to rotate with the crank arms. 

Cheers!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah those are the only ones I have as well
the screwdriver, the adjustable wrench and the adjustable wrench with screwdriver
never found other ones


----------

